# Chevrolet customer service



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello to the gals of customer service and thank-you for monitoring this forum but I have a complaint that I feel the diesel could be a 1970 return.
This is my bases for this opinion. First there needed to be a direct link to Chevrolet diesel owners to flag there problems instead of the standard stump paragraph to call give VIN and hope for a fix.
Second I would think Chevrolet would be willing to do everything in its power to keep the original owner in there diesel as long as possible before it hits the used car lot and there tech sticks the wrong oil in it and boom CEL.
I'm basing this on warranties are coming close to ending and with the amount of emission problems the car is having, some being the fault of dealers with a lack of knowledge that still exists. Lack of parts for a quick repair turn around and the expense of the repairs. This will follow greatly in the used car market as people buy a used CTD and CEL right away. 
The goal should be how do I make you want to buy another diesel from us not run from it.
I just think a stigmatism will hit the diesel world that the first generation CTD is plagued with a lot of failed sensors, some from wrong oil(should be a case of oil in the purchase of every new CTD or diesel requiring dexos2)and people will not return to that market. Very costly repairs to fix these problems if you can find a dealer with the knowledge to fix it.
So that's my thought before these cars start hitting used car lots and there problems only continue to a new set of owners.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

it's a nice sentiment and I completely agree with your post, but VW put out crap diesels for a long time and it didn't stop people from buying them. Not to say that our cars are crap, by any means! My (nearly) 170K miles of (nearly) trouble free miles attest to that!


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I agree with you Diesel, I'm not complaining about my car. It's been in the most part great but to the general public I can see this car being a hard resale or holding present owners wanting another diesel. 
Even with VWs wow they have a die-hard following. This car is new to the market and I just want it to succeed. I love the car so want it to succeed way into the future


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

How about a little survey among yourselves.

I like my CTD and will buy a future GM diesel 

I'm trading mine in as soon as possible for a gas version vehicle.

I would buy a used CTD 

I would not buy a used CTD 


I will state I would buy a future diesel and I would never buy a used diesel cruze not knowing what oil is in it the second I start it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> How about a little survey among yourselves.
> 
> I like my CTD and will buy a future GM diesel
> 
> ...


I like my CTD and will buy a future GM diesel. I would buy a used CTD if I could know the full history and talk to the actual owner (assuming they were honest).


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> I agree with you Diesel, I'm not complaining about my car. It's been in the most part great but to the general public I can see this car being a hard resale or holding present owners wanting another diesel.
> Even with VWs wow they have a die-hard following. This car is new to the market and I just want it to succeed. I love the car so want it to succeed way into the future


I want it to succeed too. I don't want this to be the '80s all over again, when by about 1985 all the diesels disappeared from the market (except for Mercedes and VW).


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

After 6 months of ownership, I'd unequivocally buy another. Love the tq. Fuel mileage and being a unicorn amongst the normal cars......


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Gator said:


> How about a little survey among yourselves.
> 
> I like my CTD and will buy a future GM diesel
> 
> ...


i like mine, not buying another car for 10yrs, so who knows

i would NOT buy a used ctd


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Well that's a good start. 4 yes would buy again but my original post and Diesel you just kind of verified it. Only would buy a used one if you knew the original owner.
That's my fear, the used market could be the down fall of this car. That's why I stated Chevrolet should be doing everything possible to keep the first generation owners in there CTD as long as possible.
I'm also starting to think the customer service message is computer generated on this forum.
They never seem to answer any thing


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

All this is from Chevrolet putting a diesel that has a great drivetrain but uses a oil that is not readily on the market shelf. VW, Mercedes,audi, duramax 8 cylinder not Colorado and canyon can be found anywhere. 
If our diesel used a common lowash oil my fears would change greatly. So my thinking is the emission system will be the killer unless GM gives a better than 36 month warranty on it. 
Just on this forum 4 EGR valves and countless sensor problems. And a exhaust that will separate in time.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

That reminds me, I need to order that exhaust gasket and have the bolts replaced as a preventative.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Me too, asked tire discounters if they would do it but they said they don't touch exhaust. I'll try Midas later, GM will want you to buy a whole SCR


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

i agree with you im tired of the cel lights that are all sensors in the exhaust and then told oh there not considered "emissions" i have had 2 o2 sensors go bad a particular matter sensor go bad"not covered" and now i have a dam P20e4 code which is another sendor out of my pocket.

just getting tired of sensors going bad every 8-10k other then that yes its a nice car but its a problem that keeping me from considering keeping this car and picking up a chevy 2500hd diesel at then end of next year. 

If gm ACTUALLY worked with the owners thats a totally different story work with the issues come up with solutions and everyones happy.

ive had mine 2 years 1 month hit 55k miles that i got rid of my 2010 subaru with 250k miles that was trouble free but with a new baby i THOUGH a new car would be a better choice


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Gator said:


> Hello to the gals of customer service and thank-you for monitoring this forum but I have a complaint that I feel the diesel could be a 1970 return.
> This is my bases for this opinion. First there needed to be a direct link to Chevrolet diesel owners to flag there problems instead of the standard stump paragraph to call give VIN and hope for a fix.
> Second I would think Chevrolet would be willing to do everything in its power to keep the original owner in there diesel as long as possible before it hits the used car lot and there tech sticks the wrong oil in it and boom CEL.
> I'm basing this on warranties are coming close to ending and with the amount of emission problems the car is having, some being the fault of dealers with a lack of knowledge that still exists. Lack of parts for a quick repair turn around and the expense of the repairs. This will follow greatly in the used car market as people buy a used CTD and CEL right away.
> ...



Hi Gator,

Thank you for your response, we appreciate your feedback. Please know that we do take your concern seriously and will be sure to formally document this on your behalf. We apologize for your frustrations and any inconveniences this has caused you. We want you to get the proper assistance that is needed for your Cruze. In order to do so we ask for your full contact information, VIN, mileage and your preferred dealership. If you find in the future that you need to make an appointment with a Chevrolet dealership you can always send us a private message. We are happy to assist you. 

Kindly,

Cristina Y
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Like I said computer generated message


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It seems like there are a few diesel Cruzes out there that have more than their fair share of problems. I still think that proper diagnosis and repair to get them properly sorted is key. Unfortunately, that ability is lacking in many dealerships.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Diesel that's why I'm trying to get this out there . If these troubles continue to the used car market and the value drops dramatically and no one but a select few of us would buy a new one, I see this as a slow death of a great car.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> It seems like there are a few diesel Cruzes out there that have more than their fair share of problems. I still think that proper diagnosis and repair to get them properly sorted is key. Unfortunately, that ability is lacking in many dealerships.


the thing is...

those that are in love with this car say things like well theres 4 cars with 100,000 trouble free miles, so the car is great....

well, then the inverse must be true, if theres 4 cars with problems upon problems, the cars must be crap

to an impartial observer (a non owner) are they gonna be optomistic? or realistic?

if someones dad had a crappy ford truck, theyll go their whole life, ford is crap!

total confirmation bias at work


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Gator said:


> I'm also starting to think the customer service message is computer generated on this forum.
> They never seem to answer any thing


theyre akin to service managers

they know zero mechanically, they are the gatekeepers, thats all.

theres absolutely a script to follow, so they dont promise what isnt possible.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

As I see it and I'm a true GM product buyer having a least 15 brand new GMs. But this company took the highest bailout from the tax payer to stay afloat, it's just time maybe they need to stand behind a emission system that may be plague from a design flaw.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Gator said:


> All this is from Chevrolet putting a diesel that has a great drivetrain but uses a oil that is not readily on the market shelf. VW, Mercedes,audi, duramax 8 cylinder not Colorado and canyon can be found anywhere.


crazy talk

acea c3 is everywhere youd find vw oil

even cheaper on the internet delivered free


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

The bottom line is I don't really have a dog in this fight other than wanting to diesel market continue in the GM line. My car has 114000 miles on it so what breaks it's on me.
But there is no reason GM can't give a 100000 mile warranty on the emissions, I have a 2002 Silverado that has a ticking in the motor on startup. GM called it piston slap and the engine would be fine. But guess what they gave me 100000 mile warranty on it at the time when 36000 was the max. The truck has 225000 still ticks but has been trouble free.
That's all I'm asking. In the 3 years reading this forum I've not seen but maybe one post that was engine or transmission having problems. So the car has a good drivetrain. 
Just bringing dialogue to the table and food for thought


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Addpic


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Gator said:


> But there is no reason GM can't give a 100000 mile warranty on the emissions,


100%

especially when its NEW and untested and the dealer network is inexperienced

not alot of confidence when the authorized dealers dont know whats wrong and how to fix, then when they can....they cant get the parts

its an attractive compact sedan, proven motor and trans, rides like an expensive car, but the emissions....


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Gator said:


> How about a little survey among yourselves.
> 
> I like my CTD and will buy a future GM diesel
> 
> ...


I LOVE my CTD and will buy future GM Diesel

I did buy a very low mile CTD used, but I don't think I would buy a CTD used with normal miles to be honest. I think there is too much of a chance it may not have been serviced properly and could be a basket of problems.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Indydiesel your answer and Diesel's is the whole point of this conversation. We would not touch a used CTD off a used car lot. 
Now if it had a 100000 mile emission warranty I may chance it.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Gator, If I had good service records and the 100k warranty I would consider a used CTD for sure. But even service records might not be enough for me, I have read countless folks here have their car serviced at a Chevy Dealer and they still over filled or over filled and put in the wrong oil which seems to do havoc on the emissions. I just had my CTD serviced today at Hare Chevy, in my hometown Noblesville, IN. I watched them service my car from outside today, they did great work and to be honest do as good if not better than I can service the car. They service a fair number of CTD, was another CTD in the line for an oil change. I am VERY lucky to have a great dealer that I am confident will do a fair and complete job.

To me the best solution could be to have an emission system that isn't as sensitive as ours seems to be. But I am not sure that is possible in todays environment. I am confident this engine and transmission in the CTD with good service could last 500k miles, not sure it is fair to say the emissions will last that long. The only chance for our cars to last with this emissions is with proper service.

MY CTD had 3706 miles on when I purchased and the dealer wanted to change the oil without me watching, they screwed everything up, I said **** NO, said I would not buy the car if they serviced it. Glad I made that decision.

I share your concern about the CTD, will it continue if the service even by its own dealers isn't done properly and people are not comfortable buying them used and obviously the king of Auto Diesels has a couple black eyes with their own emission related problems.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> the thing is...
> 
> those that are in love with this car say things like well theres 4 cars with 100,000 trouble free miles, so the car is great....
> 
> ...


Very true, completely agree. And I like the term "confirmation bias". I had to look that up, but it totally fits.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> Very true, completely agree. And I like the term "confirmation bias". I had to look that up, but it totally fits.


yeah, i know, im awesome

:tongue:


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Gator said:


> How about a little survey among yourselves.
> 
> I like my CTD and will buy a future GM diesel
> 
> ...


I like my CTD and will buy a future GM diesel 

I plan on buying a 2017 diesel as soon as they come out. My 2014 will get passed down to my daughter as she will be driving then. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> It seems like there are a few diesel Cruzes out there that have more than their fair share of problems. I still think that proper diagnosis and repair to get them properly sorted is key. Unfortunately, that ability is lacking in many dealerships.


I worked in GM dealerships as an ASE and General Motors Master Certified mechanic for 12 years. 

One thing I noticed pretty quick was that it seemed 80% of our repairs (not maintenance) came from about 40% of all the vehicles in a particular model line. The same thing you're saying about some diesels having more problems than others is true across the entire GM line. 

I don't know if it is driving habits, maintenance habits or just the fact that some people live with minor issues and don't have them repaired, but it seemed the same customers would always have different problems with their cars or trucks that other owners wouldn't have. 

I would like to think that in the randomness of selecting parts at the factory that no one car would receive multiple "bad" parts during assembly making it a "lemon" or requiring more repairs. 

I feel some dealers have better, more well trained techs that can diagnose and repair cars more accurately which leads to fewer repeat concerns. 

Like you said there are several diesel owners, myself included, that have had little to no sensor issues and others seem are always in the shop. The world may never know why. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I bought my CTD as a CPO used and own another GM diesel already and will highly likely buy or build more in the future... I really want to put a Duramax into my 2000 Tahoe Limited as well as my 1967 Camaro!!!!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Gator said:


> Like I said computer generated message


Hey Gator, 

Very sorry if our response continues to upset you. Please know that we do understand how frustrating this may seem, but we want to be of the best assistance possible. Especially since the thread is directed towards our team. If anyone is experiencing and issue with their Cruze and would like an additional layer of assistance, please send us a private message. 

Thanks, 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Customer service 
Not upset no how no way. Never was the intention of my post. My post is to get your attention to a emission problem, me calling gets nowhere been there done that. My car is already way past any warranty you might offer, and I'm happy with the car, just want the model to succeed and feel Chevrolet has let the ball down on ill trained techs wrong oil and lack of parts. So I'm bringing this to your attention and your the customer service.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Patsy @Chevy Customer Care
To echo what Gator is saying, it might be a good idea to mention to the development team on the gen 2 diesel that dealership training was sorely lacking, and this can help for a better rollout of the new one, especially if Chevy is looking to up the game and take on the Jetta TDI in higher volume. That and that they should more aggressively market the car. 3 years after I bought mine, and still nobody knows they exist.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I must admit every time I brought this car in which was twice the service Manager told me his best diesel tech has Zero experience with this system so please be patient.
I was very patient.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> Customer service
> Not upset no how no way. Never was the intention of my post. My post is to get your attention to a emission problem, me calling gets nowhere been there done that. My car is already way past any warranty you might offer, and I'm happy with the car, just want the model to succeed and feel Chevrolet has let the ball down on ill trained techs wrong oil and lack of parts. So I'm bringing this to your attention and your the customer service.




Hey Gator, 

Thanks for clarifying, and we are happy to know you still love your Cruze. Understand that we are continuing to document your feedback, and take comments like this very seriously. I'm excited to see a diesel option coming our way for the new re-design model, and if you have questions about this, please let me know! Your feedback is crucial for our future products, and we always appreciate it. If you have anything else you guys want to share, please let me know. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I agree with this post. As far as the car goes, I _love_ the way the CTD drives. It's just that good, but I have concerns about long-term viability of the car. I want it to last a good long-time, but I have my concerns, especially since I'm now primarily a city driving commuter.

I've hit several of the major issues so far (EGT#2, O2 sensor, HPFP, and now DEF heater) - the most issues I've ever had with any car. Luckily, I haven't had to pay anything out of pocket yet, but I am now out of 3/36 warranty, so hopefully I don't hit more major issues.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey Gator,
> 
> Thanks for clarifying, and we are happy to know you still love your Cruze. Understand that we are continuing to document your feedback, and take comments like this very seriously. I'm excited to see a diesel option coming our way for the new re-design model, and if you have questions about this, please let me know! Your feedback is crucial for our future products, and we always appreciate it. If you have anything else you guys want to share, please let me know.
> 
> ...



@patsy G @*Chevy Customer Care. *, yes we'd love to hear about the new Whisper Diesel and what GM has in store for it. I too love my CTD , although frequent regens < 100 miles each lately at only 4300 miles have me concerned. I hope that the new 2017 CTD gives us a regen light so that we don't have to rely upon an aftermarket scan gauge II to get this information and more. Putting the Colorado Diesel engine as an "SS" diesel option would be icing in the cake . The ZO-6 of diesel cars!!!


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh god. The 2.0L is already insanely massive for a vehicle this size.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> Oh god. The 2.0L is already insanely massive for a vehicle this size.


An enthusiast can dream!!!!

Regardless, I am excited to see what the new " baby diesel" can do in the new platform. Hopefully, a lot of the 14-15 CTD issues , primarily emissions related, are ironed out.


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> Oh god. The 2.0L is already insanely massive for a vehicle this size.


 I don't think I agree with that...have you ever weighed this car...I have and it's 3800 lbs with a full tank of fuel and myself along with some of my tools in the trunk...if the car had 4 people in it's over 4000 lbs...the only thing that saves this car is it's massive torque that the engine produces.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

2014Oilburner said:


> I don't think I agree with that...have you ever weighed this car...I have and it's 3800 lbs with a full tank of fuel and myself along with some of my tools in the trunk...if the car had 4 people in it's over 4000 lbs...the only thing that saves this car is it's massive torque that the engine produces.



You just know that someone is going to take a Colorado engine and shoehorn it into a Cruze CTD engine bay...... Wait for a few to get wrecked or rear ended and it'll happen.


----------

